# more tx then pct allowed?



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

has anyone had more nhs cycles then there pct allowed

if so how did u go about it?

lisa
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I never hd any allowed, but i do know of 2 women in different pct's who have been permitted more IUI's when they don't fit the criteria, one if over 41
Lx


----------

